# New CEntrance DACportable dac-amp



## JerseyD

CEntrance introduced a new Indiegogo campaign last night to roll out their new DACportable. This will be a portable DAC-Amp that follows the form factor of the DACport HD and adds a rechargeable battery. Will be compatible with Apple iOS, Android and all laptops/desktops.
  
 Check it out here:
http://igg.me/at/dacportable/x/5210925
  
 This product takes the DACport HD's functionality (plus battery) and adds bass and treble boost similar to those found in their HiFi M8.  Introductory price of $259 plus shipping (projected retail price is $400). What do you think about the concept and form factor?


----------



## Currawong

The first time Mike told me he was going to make the M8 years ago I suggested he make it smaller, so I reckon this is a good idea.


----------



## JerseyD

This form factor does not look very pocket-friendly, but I think they are already pretty far down the development road and not likely to change it to be wider and thinner, which will probably cost them some sales.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Hifi M8 - Mini-M8 - Hifi-Skyn and now the DACportable.
  
 I have the first three and enjoy the sound signature. Hifi-Skyn is a good size for me.


----------



## kessomatt

expatinjapan said:


> Hifi M8 - Mini-M8 - Hifi-Skyn and now the DACportable.
> 
> I have the first three and enjoy the sound signature. Hifi-Skyn is a good size for me.


 
 Do you notice a difference in the power output with the skyn compared to the M8?  Trying to figure out if I can sell my m8 for the dacportable since it is smaller.  I only use the dt990(250) and the he400 from hifiman.


----------



## tylerchris

@JerseyD to your point on the Skyn thread that the Dacportable is looking like it might actually be MFi certified... You're right, I didn't notice that "**" footnote above:
  
What Does it Work With? DACportable is designed to support a wide variety of digital sources, from laptops to desktops, to tablets, to phones. The unit is plug-and-play on Mac OS. As a famous driver developer firm, we have drivers for Windows XP through 10. Linux and newer Android devices are supported out of the box. iOS is supported as well!** You really cannot go wrong with DACportable. It will bring sweet music to your ears, no matter what you use for playback at work, at home, or in between.
  
 **Native iOS compatibility pending Apple approval.
  
 Given a lot of the discussion around this from Centrance coming out of the Skyn delays is that they won't make this subject to any 3rd party approvals, I'm not quite sure what to make of this. The fact that they aren't advertising more broadly that this will be natively iPhone compatible makes me think that they're going to try to, but won't promise it (and thus aren't marketing it as such).
  
 If it were to be MFi certified, it's basically a Mini-M8 with less outputs, smaller form factor, and newer DAC (AK4490) and Amp ("Amp Extreme" from Skyn) technology. Which could definitely be interesting.
  
 It's not for me as I like my HiFi-M8 for my Ether C's (with 4-pin XLR), and my Skyn (for my IEMs), but I could see there being a market for it.


----------



## JerseyD

It would not shock me if they do seek Apple approval but begin selling the units prior to getting it, because hey, it's for Android too.


----------



## kessomatt

tylerchris said:


> @JerseyD
> to your point on the Skyn thread that the Dacportable is looking like it might actually be MFi certified... You're right, I didn't notice that "**" footnote above:
> 
> What Does it Work With?
> ...




What are your thoughts on the power output compared to the m8? I emailed Michael and he gave me a vague answer that said "power should not be a problem since it's the same amp as the m8". But power does matter. Or is it so close that it's a non issue?


----------



## eugenius

I like CEntrance and it might sound a little better but really, Oppo HA2 is 300$. Way better form factor, design and build quality.


----------



## crazydeep

This seems like a great product and I'm putting my HiFi M8 for sale today. If I get a buyer for the M8, I'm signing up for the DAC portable.
  
 Also, I just found out that international shipping is $40 extra - initially I thought shipping was part of the $259 pledge since it says "$259 USD + Shipping ... Ships Worldwide".
  
 That would take the price (for international buyers) to $300, so definitely worth having a look at the Oppo HA2 before getting onboard with the DACportable. I haven't heard the HA2 but I have the Oppo PM2 so I'm assuming that they'll work well together. Jumping onto the HA2 thread now to take a look ...


----------



## upsguys88

how much are you guys looking to sell your m8's for? I'm looking for the apple version.


----------



## jacal01

I'm in.  Haven't done much with CEntrance since M8 early adoption days.
  
  


jerseyd said:


> This form factor does not look very pocket-friendly, but I think they are already pretty far down the development road and not likely to change it to be wider and thinner, which will probably cost them some sales.


 
  
 Not pocket friendly?  Have you checked out SCOTTeVEST?  There ya go.


----------



## ikit

I owned a Dacport Slim, and really enjoyed it's performance. It would be nice if Dacportable  has a flat wider form, which I prefer more than the current design. Anyway, I'm going for the perk.


----------



## upsguys88

how do you all think this compares to the hifi-m8? enough power for alpha dogs?


----------



## ikit

Dacpotable supported Headphones: 16...600 Ohm


----------



## tylerchris

kessomatt said:


> What are your thoughts on the power output compared to the m8? I emailed Michael and he gave me a vague answer that said "power should not be a problem since it's the same amp as the m8". But power does matter. Or is it so close that it's a non issue?


 

 I originally posted this on the Skyn thread before this dedicated thread was created...
  
 The HiFi-M8 should have more power, although Centrance was never specific (as far as I remember) about the exact specs (website says up to 1.4W, 1W typical) but don't know what impedance load that's into... The Skyn does 300mw per channel into 32ohms. The DACPortable does 387.5mw per channel into 32ohms (specs on IGG page says 775mw Total). 
  
 So assuming the M8 was 1W total into 32ohms (500mw per channel), then the DACPortable is a bit less than the M8. Can't speak definitively, but probably good enough for most headphones, especially for what this is designed for (ie. a portable, on-the-go DAC / Amp), and even more so if you have the newer easier-to-drive planar generation headphones.


----------



## crazydeep

So I'm assuming that we need one of these to use with an iPhone?


----------



## sheldaze

crazydeep said:


> So I'm assuming that we need one of these to use with an iPhone?


 
 You will need a CCK, today.
  
 Upon approval from Apple, you will be able to use your iDevice without CCK. CEntrance will let you know how, once approval is received from Apple.
  
 The key point here is unlike previous products, you can have your CEntrance device now. It will not be held up by Apple approval. And once Apple gives their approval, you will be able to bypass the CCK, with instruction from CEntrance.


----------



## crazydeep

sheldaze said:


> You will need a CCK, today.
> 
> Upon approval from Apple, you will be able to use your iDevice without CCK. CEntrance will let you know how, once approval is received from Apple.
> 
> The key point here is unlike previous products, you can have your CEntrance device now. It will not be held up by Apple approval. And once Apple gives their approval, you will be able to bypass the CCK, with instruction from CEntrance.



 


Thank you - much appreciated! Seems like a great replacement for the M8.


----------



## Angular Mo

Is that what happened to the M8?

They had to delay shipment for months because it was designed to be used without the Apple CCK?

In contrast, this DacPortable is designed to be used WITH the CCK?


----------



## jacal01

No.  The Apple licensing is the limiting factor.  I understand that once the DACportable is licensed for lightning port digital audio signal input from iOS, a software update will activate this capability, and the CCK adapter connector will be no longer necessary.
  
 The M8 had different product versions for digital input port:  SPDIF or Apple.


----------



## Aerosphere

Very hyped to hear it


----------



## ExpatinJapan

ipod touch 6G (above)
  

  
 ipod touch 5G
  
  
 Full unboxing pics here:  http://headpie.blogspot.jp/2016/08/centrance-dac-portable-unboxing.html
  
 enjoy


----------



## jmills8

Will this work on Adroid phones?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Yes

http://www.centrance.com/products/dacportable/


----------



## jmills8

expatinjapan said:


> Yes
> 
> http://www.centrance.com/products/dacportable/


 Thanks, so I can use an music app with it ? Also how does it compare sound wise to the mojo ?


----------



## F1REStarter

I'm enjoying the DACportable alot with my Audeze Sines. Battery life is about 8 hours as advertised. Sonically it's very musical and nuanced enough and I really like the EQ'ing! This thing pushes the Sines and even my EL-8s to comfortably louder levels. It's pretty cool how they can get something so small to do something really great.


----------



## pekingduck

Can you hear noise with the Andros?
  
 Quote:


expatinjapan said:


> ipod touch 6G (above)
> 
> Full unboxing pics here:  http://headpie.blogspot.jp/2016/08/centrance-dac-portable-unboxing.html
> 
> enjoy


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Sorry, I have been away for a week.

I will answer your questions tomorrow after another good listen.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

jmills8 said:


> Thanks, so I can use an music app with it ? Also how does it compare sound wise to the mojo ?


 
 yes, you can use a music app with it.
  
 Sorry, i dont have the mojo.
  


> Can you hear noise with the Andros?


 
 No, I couldnt here any noise. seemed a fairly black background.


----------



## samireivinen

sorry for OT, but has anybody compared Mojo and Hifi-Skyn in terms of sound quality? Liked to start a new thread but I guess I can't do it as I am relatively new here (or am I missing out something?). Thanks in advance.


----------



## sheldaze

samireivinen said:


> sorry for OT, but has anybody compared Mojo and Hifi-Skyn in terms of sound quality? Liked to start a new thread but I guess I can't do it as I am relatively new here (or am I missing out something?). Thanks in advance.


 
 It is a tough topic, particularly if you have not experienced at least one of the Chord products to discern if your listening palette can A) hear a difference B) determine if that difference is to your liking.
  
 I think the HiFi-Skÿn (and a few other products using the 4490 off-shelf chip) have taken the D/S sound as far as it can go, at reasonable cost. That is, in my opinion, I don't think there is much further sound quality to be gained from off-shelf products until you spend $2000 or more. The HiFi-Skÿn is the sweet spot. The HiFi-Skÿn is quite good, and quite worth its cost by that relative comparison.
  
 But to my ears, there is still something significant to the sound of the FPGA and Chord products (and by that same extension, the work by Mike Moffat on the R2R implementations). With the Mojo, to my ears, there is a significant sound quality increase comparable to the off-shelf products costing $2000 and more. I hear it - you may not. Or you may hear and dislike it. You may prefer the obvious details of the HiFi-Skÿn, and may not be bothered by what my ears still perceive as a slightly bothersome glare. This is very slight, and it is only noticeable to me when comparing against the Chord.
  
 In short, I think the HiFi-Skÿn is excellent. I still think the Chord Mojo is better. I also suggest that if you don't know what it sounds like, to ignore my preferences, and to give it a listen for yourself.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Smooth, detailed, powerful, full bodied.

I am really enjoying the DAC Portable, quite similar to the excellent Hifi-Skyn.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

My review of the CEntrance DACportable is up.
  
 http://headpie.blogspot.jp/2016/08/centrance-dacportable-review.html
  
 Enjoy.
  
 Regards
 expat


----------



## Aradea

I've never heard other Centrance products aside from the Dacport and Dacport LX.
Those are quite analytical and thin sounding for me. Although it never sees to amaze me how Centrance could extract so much power from such small devices!

Anyway,if newer Centrance line ups are smoother in sound while maintaining the details and full bodied, I might be interested to check out their offerings again


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Full review of text and  pictures at www.headpie.net.
  
 Here are the highlights.
  
  
 CEntrance DACportable review
  - expatinjapan
 http://www.centrance.com/products/dacportable/
  

  
  
 *CEntrance DACportable with Campfire Audio Andromeda IEM. 
 I emailed Michael at CEntrance with a few questions about the DACportable that they had kindly sent Head pie for review and he emailed back a nice summary of what the DACportable is:
 `The DACportable is basically a HiFi-Skyn, in a universal package (not tied to any particular phone model, it works with Mac, PC, Android and iOS).
 HiFi-Skyn pioneered our newest Amp Extreme (TM) circuit, a modified Class A circuit, that takes its power from an extra clean, bipolar, 16V power supply. The internal Li-PO battery gives us plenty of clean power that we later transform into 7 different voltages for different parts of the product. Separating the power supplies allows us to achieve perfect isolation between analog and digital circuitry. This offers lowest jitter, noise and distortion, and improves soundstage, definition and clarity.
 The EQ is subtle and musical. It's the same hardware circuit as in the HiFi-M8, which was so popular and well-regarded when it was introduced. Nothing beats well-designed analog circuitry in the age of digital audio.
 With the EQ, we've kept a low degree of boost, just enough to accentuate the music, but not to much to overwhelm the senses. The bass switch offers a energetic boost, perfect for dance music enjoyment, while the high switch engages a smooth shelf that adds sheen to the very top of the range. This helps definition and adds sparkle for all music types, and allows better matching to various headphones.` - CEntrance.
  

  

  

  

  
  
    
 Digital specs
 Resolution                      32-bit (Also supports 24-bit)
 Sample Rate                   44.1 kHz, 48 kHz, 88.2 kHz, 96 kHz, 176.2 kHz, 192 kHz, 352.4 kHz, 384 kHz
 DSD Support                   DSD64 and DSD128
 Clocking                          Two custom, mil-spec clocks, 1 ppm precision, 1 ps jitter
 Jitter                               Unmeasurable
 Streaming LED                 Lights up when digital audio is streaming
 Compatibility                    Mac, Windows, Linux, Android, iOS.
 Analog Specs
 Freq. Response                 20 Hz...40 kHz
 S/N Ratio                         110 dB
 THD+N                            0.002 %
 Crosstalk, 1kHz                -111 dB
 Output Impedance            1 Ohm
 Output power, 32ohm       775 mW (total)
 Supported Headphones     16...600 Ohm
 Max Output Level, 1kHz     4.1 V rms / +14.5 dBu
 General Specs
 Audio Output                     Gold-plated 3.5mm headphone jack
 Headphone Amp                Class-A with super-clean, bipolar power supply
 AC Adapter                        Standard 5V adapter with USB "micro B" plug
 DC Powering/Charging       +5V (2.1A) from external adapter, such as iPad charger
 Internal supplies                Battery-isolated, triple-filtered ±9V, analog power supply rails
 Unit Dimensions:                98 mm (L) x 41 mm (W) x 21 mm (H)
 Shipping Weight:                550 g
 Chassis Material                  Scratch-resistant, lightweight anodized aluminum
 Battery Specs                      Rechargeable Li-Polymer, 8 hours play time
 Cables                               Same cable can be used for Audio or Charging
  
  

  
  
  
 USE
 The CEntrance DACportable is compatible with Mac, Windows, Linux, Android, iOS.
  
  
 The ipod touch 5G seems to require the CCK.
 *I preferred the sound of the lightning to Micro USB cable over that of the CCK set up. It had better clarity and detail.
 Value
 At US $349 it is priced quite decently in the scheme of all things audio.
 The build is excellent.
 Size is portable, although I would like it to be a bit thinner...but that is the price to pay for a decent sized battery and enough output power for a full bodied sound, and also so that the ipod touch/iphone/ipad/android devices battery does not drain.
 Audio is typical of the CEntrance in-house sound we have been accustomed to: Clear, great details, full bodied, fairly neutral.
 If the DACportable in terms of its size, power and quality of sound makes the larger DAC/Amps on the market quite redundant.
  

  

  
  
  

  

 Sound
 As per usual I let the device acquire a decent amount of hours and playing time before completing  my review, this is to check for any possible changes in the sound signature as demanded by a percentage of readers of audio reviews 
 I used a variety of IEMs in my testing (some of them pictured in the photos) and also two headphones: the MEZE 99 Classic and the ATH-ESW11.
 The DACportable has already been described by Michael at CEntrance as `basically a HiFi-Skyn, in a universal package`.
 This is true for sure, although it seems to have been tweaked a little more as is to expected, it sounds slightly clearer and less warm than the Hifi Skyn to my ears.
 I preferred the sound from my ipod touch 6G straight to the DACportable over the ipod touch 5G with the CCK cable. It seemed to have slightly more sound stage, depth and a 3D effect.
  
 *Using the Campfire Audio Andromeda which has been my go to IEM as of late all I can say is that everything seems to be where it should be sound wise. Bass is full but not over riding, vocals are nicely balanced with the music and slightly forward, large sound stage, excellent and effortless width and height, fast decay but lingers where it should, mids are lush, sweet but also full of clarity and tight, treble is perfect as it reaches out just far enough.

 The DACportable is a large sound in a small package.
 Bass is fast and accurate, punchy when it is present and needed.
 Mids are clear, crisp and not bleeded out.
 Treble is well balanced, non fatiguing and extends far enough to be pleasurable and satisfying to the listener without encountering any sibilance.
 Sound stage is very wide, with excellent instrument placement and separation.
 Virtually zero hiss on low gain with sensitive IEMs such as the Campfire Audio series.
 A 3D-ish, holographic listening experience. Height and depth extends tall and wide.
  
 *Using the Jomo 6R IEM which is a more airy experience. I enjoyed the laid back sweet, sensual sound whilst listening to Lana Del Rey. The key words being clarity, detailed and wide.
  
 *With a more moderately priced earphone such as the Shozy Zero everything is a bit less of course, the highs partly more subdued, and the sound stage more medium. 
 As it is a single driver I was able to use high gain and this bought back much of the 3D effect, depth and width. Still great clarity, detail, separation and performance. Very musical.
  
 Meze 99 Classic headphones pictured with the CEntrance Hifi-Skyn.
 *Next I tried the Meze 99 Classic headphones on low Gain they were a bit quiet and un energetic as to be expected as the low gain setting is more geared towards sensitive IEMs.
 Switching up to the more appropriate High Gain  I got what I was expecting, a decently wide sound stage, great details and instrument separation. 
  
 *The Campfire Audio Nova performed excellently on both low and high gain. 
 Using high gain gave the DACportableextra oomph using gain 2 which gave it a bit more punch at low volumes.
 On low gain it was also fantastic but retained more clarity and coherancy at higher volumes. 
 The Nova sound is XXx, more centered around the bass and mids, light on the treble.
 I have found the Nova to be picky at times with sources and daps, but it seems to be a nice fit with the DACportable.
  

  

 Overall
 For those who have owned a CEntrance product before you will already be familiar with their products` excellent build quality and the CEntrance in-house sound signature. 
 The DACportable takes all the great points of the previous CEntrance portable range from the Hifi-M8 to the Mini-M8 and the more recent Hifi-Skyn and re-imagined them in a smaller foot print.

 Keeping the Hifi-M8 power and hard EQ switches, the portability of the Mini-M8 and its friendliness towards IEMs, added the new AMP Extreme(TM) of the Hifi-Skyn and made it universal in its usage with Mac, PC, Android and iOS.
  
 Though a bit chunky due its height, the overall size is well within acceptable parameters.

 With a solid build and silky finish of the scratch-resistant, lightweight anodized aluminum it is easy on the eyes and feels robust in ones hands.
  
 The Amp Extreme (TM) has oodles of power to drive most headphones to the users satisfaction.
  
 With my sensitive Campfire Audio Andromeda with no music playing on gain 1 there is virtually no hiss. Very near a black back ground.
  
 Whilst the DACportable retains the CEntrance in-house sound signature, it appears to my ears to be a lighter, clearer and more detailed product. It loses a little of the warmth that some of the earlier CEntrance products` had but retains the power and fullness of them.
  
 I found the DACportable overall to be an excellent performer on all points, this is my favorite CEntrance product release so far. CEntrance has taken all that is good from their earlier products and folded it into this smaller package.
  

  

 http://www.centrance.com/products/dacportable/
 Thank you again to CEntrance for sending Head pie the DACportable for review
  
 regards
 -expatinjapan


----------



## ninaraduga

Has anyone compared DACportable with DACport HD?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

ninaraduga said:


> Has anyone compared DACportable with DACport HD?


 

 Working on it very soon.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

ninaraduga said:


> Has anyone compared DACportable with DACport HD?


 

 So far, I've had only a few hours of listening to the two devices with only three different headphones (HD600, V-MODA M-100, HiFiMan Edition S), and with neither amp burned in.  I'm only using it right now on a maxed out retina Macbook Pro 15".
  
 I'd say the biggest difference is that the DACportable has a stronger foundation in the low end than the DACport HD, followed by a slightly larger more open sound.  I have only spent a couple of hours listening to the DACportable so far, and I'm trying to put some hours on both amps to make sure nothing changes with use. I had to replace my DACport HD recently, when my original one was stolen from my backpack a while back, so it's pretty fresh too.
  
 Now, having said that, you should know that the DACportable isn't a bass heavy amp per se (nor dark/bright at the other end), so it continues the CEntrance theme of "balanced and neutral".  But it seems like it has more reserves to draw from, although not as much as the full-size HiFi-M8 that I've been using exclusively for the past year for trans-portable use with headphones and IEM.  I do occasionally sprinkle in the Encore mDAC when I need a very small iPhone DAC/amp with it's own built-in battery.  So for me, the plan is to see if the DACportable can replace the mDAC as my go-to very small iPhone DAC/amp when the HiFi-M8 was too big.  But I'm not sure that it will replace my HiFi-M8 as my primary DAC/amp that I'll travel with, yet.
  
 The DACport HD is not bad with HD600 but the DACportable drives them a bit better, with more authority and presence.  Both will not change the slightly mid-forward character of the HD600 when driven with a small amp, as they really blossom with a stronger desktop amp like my Eddie Current ZDT and CEntrance DACmini.  
  
 With V-MODA M-100 portable closed headphones the DACport HD is an excellent match for the phone's strong deep bass that's seen with almost any amp, but giving them additional air, detail, and space that you'd not expect from a tiny DAC/amp; while the main thing the DACportable adds over the DACportHD with the V-MODA is a little more punch and authority. The sound is very impressive with the extra power.  So of course with the DACmini desktop amp the M-100 turn into OMG!
  
 With the HiFiMan Edition S open/closed portable headphone system in open mode (the best way to listen), the DACportable is the clear winner as the DACport HD sounds a bit thinner and mid-forward with these headphones.  I find the Edition S to be somewhat picky about what I use to drive them, and while they lean towards the HD600 sound character at times they have a smaller soundstage that comes forward even more with some amps - then they can get a little congested sounding.  
  
 The DACportable is a definite upgrade over the iPhone or DACport HD when using the HiFiMan Edition S, HD600, or M-100, but it's the biggest upgrade with the Edition S and HD600.  The DACport HD is a definite upgrade with the HD600 and M-100, but with the HiFiMan Edition S I may prefer the iPhone 6s+ headphone jack over the DACport HD, as the phones were designed to be used. They just don't have the right synergy, but with everything else the DACport HD was an upgrade. 
  
*I'll have more impressions over the next few days and couple of weeks*, and will try to combine them into a complete review in the review section before RMAF in October if possible.  I need to spend some time with my HD800, HiFiMan HE560/1000, LCD-2, and a multitude of IEM.  Note - I have not bought any DSD music, as I didn't see a need vs CD rips and 24/96 ALAC downloads.
  
*If you need to make the decision sooner, and it's between the DACport HD and DACportable for a very small DAC/amp, then I'd pick the DACportable hands down.*


----------



## mikemercer

headphoneaddict said:


> So far, I've had only a few hours of listening to the two devices with only three different headphones (HD600, V-MODA M-100, HiFiMan Edition S), and with neither amp burned in.  I'm only using it right now on a maxed out retina Macbook Pro 15".
> 
> I'd say the biggest difference is that the DACportable has a stronger foundation in the low end than the DACport HD, followed by a slightly larger more open sound.  I have only spent a couple of hours listening to the DACportable so far, and I'm trying to put some hours on both amps to make sure nothing changes with use. I had to replace my DACport HD recently, when my original one was stolen from my backpack a while back, so it's pretty fresh too.
> 
> ...


 
 GREAT job Larry!!!!
  
 Been LOVIn' it - and workin' on  new Mike Drop at OccupyHifi gonna mention it.
 Then full review.
  
 But you NAILED it man!
 I've been so busy lovin' music through the thing and new cans I haven't sat down to write about the damn thing!
 Michael's psyched about this - and he should be.
  
 Yeah - I said recently if you're in the market for an iDevice/Android battery Amp/DAC - and the budgets around this - just pull the damn trigger!!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

CEntrance DACportable and Meze Neo 11


----------



## doggiemom

ninaraduga said:


> Has anyone compared DACportable with DACport HD?


 

 I have both.  As others have said, the portable has more oomph.  The big difference for me is that the DACport HD gets VERY hot.  The DACportable does not.


----------



## mark1993

How does this perform in the line out section. I have read both slim and dacport HD not doing well as a line out option?
 Does this have a mid gain option like Skyn? I'm thinking about pulling the trigger if it does well in that section as I use my home stereo system with Hifi Skyn and it works very well.


----------



## JerseyD

I'll agree that the DACportable seems to have more power in reserve than the DACport HD. But not everyone needs it.  The DACport has plenty of power for many different headphones.  The two devices' sound signatures are quite similar.
  
 Larger factors that would sway someone to one or the other are: the battery in the DACportable making it usable with a portable device/phone ; and the sound-shaping controls (bass and treble boost) of the DACportable.
  
 For me, the versatility, portability and stellar sound make the DACportable a screaming bargain.  Go ahead and listen to it head to head against a Mojo and try to justify the price difference. I dare you!


----------



## doggiemom

I bought the HD before the DAC portable.  If I were deciding between the two now, I would buy the DACportable for the reasons JerseyD mentioned.  I should add that CEntrance's support is excellent.  I was fortunate to be one of the early birds in their Indiegogo campaign for the portable, and had issues getting the correct driver through their website.  The president of the company responded personally and copied me on his emails to two of their employees to resolve the issue.  They resolved it quickly and apologized for the inconvenience.  I thought that was really nice.


----------



## myphone

ExpatinJapan, soundwise, how does DACportable compare to mini-hifi M8? Thanks.


----------



## SeeSax

Hello DACportable friends, 
  
 Nothing substantive yet as I just received mine in the mail today (finally). I'm going to be comparing it to my Chord Mojo over the next few days as well as my FiiO E17 (cheap, I know, but I love the little thing for it's musicality). Anyway, a photo to show the size until I get going with the testing...
  

  
 The dog approves 
  
 -Collin-


----------



## ExpatinJapan

myphone said:


> ExpatinJapan, soundwise, how does DACportable compare to mini-hifi M8? Thanks.



Sorry, I missed this.

Both have the CEntrance in house sound. It basically comes down what you intend to use it for.

Functions are slightly different.

And size is different.

Each sound great.


----------



## tylerchris

I have the Centrance HiFi-M8, as well as the HiFi-Skyn iPhone case which the Dacportable was based on (same AK4490 DAC and "AmpExtreme" amp). I agree with @ExpatinJapan that they both have a similar Centrance house sound. Not surprising given they're based on similar technology (AmpExtreme is a evolution of the Amp circuitry that Centrance developed for the HiFi-M8/Mini-M8, and although Centrance never confirmed exactly what DAC was in the M8s, I recall Centrance confirmed in one of the threads somewhere that it was an AKM based DAC chip).


----------



## TheReds

My coworker just got the portable after I convinced him by listening to my slim. He just got it in over the weekend, and I was wondering how people have it set up when listening from their laptop? I know the charging port is purely power for the battery, but does the data port truly not let any power in to the dac and amp? I was thinking that it would make more sense if you could toggle whether or not you are pulling in power from the source, that way if plugged into a laptop you can use it to power the dac and amp, but if you are using it with a mobile device then yes use the battery. It seems a little crazy that you'd have to keep charging the battery if you wanted to use it simply plugged it into your computer at work. The battery life is solid, so it's not like you'd be charging the battery constantly, but still. He can plug it into his computer, then have another usb plugged into the charger port that way it stays charged, but that seems a little clunky.


----------



## SeeSax

thereds said:


> My coworker just got the portable after I convinced him by listening to my slim. He just got it in over the weekend, and I was wondering how people have it set up when listening from their laptop? I know the charging port is purely power for the battery, but does the data port truly not let any power in to the dac and amp? I was thinking that it would make more sense if you could toggle whether or not you are pulling in power from the source, that way if plugged into a laptop you can use it to power the dac and amp, but if you are using it with a mobile device then yes use the battery. It seems a little crazy that you'd have to keep charging the battery if you wanted to use it simply plugged it into your computer at work. The battery life is solid, so it's not like you'd be charging the battery constantly, but still. He can plug it into his computer, then have another usb plugged into the charger port that way it stays charged, but that seems a little clunky.


 
  
 I wonder about this too! I don't have a good answer yet as I really haven't gotten much time to play with mine, but I think your understanding is correct: no power/charging through the data port. 

 For me, this makes it pretty clunky to use at work. I was planning on using it stationary at my desk (despite its portable name) and this requires two micro USB cables in use at all times really. One to charge, one for data. Not ideal and for that reason I may stick to my trusty E17 which charges and plays through one mini-USB. First world problems though really 
  
 -Collin-


----------



## myphone

Thank you. Received DACportable last week. I have been using HiFi M8 with Ipod since introduction.


----------



## TheReds

seesax said:


> I wonder about this too! I don't have a good answer yet as I really haven't gotten much time to play with mine, but I think your understanding is correct: no power/charging through the data port.
> 
> For me, this makes it pretty clunky to use at work. I was planning on using it stationary at my desk (despite its portable name) and this requires two micro USB cables in use at all times really. One to charge, one for data. Not ideal and for that reason I may stick to my trusty E17 which charges and plays through one mini-USB. First world problems though really
> 
> -Collin-


 
  
 Ya, I wonder if it could be something that a firmware update could add in the future if enough people ask about it? My coworker, and myself, saw it as a perfect laptop bag dac: great for commuting/traveling/OOO with mobile phone or laptop, and great for nondescript [bring-your-own-dac] use at work sitting on desk. I honestly still think it is, I mean, who wouldn't want to be "forced" to use a very clean battery power source all the time, like you say "first world problems" haha. Still though, seems like a pretty identifiable use case for allowing power to flow through the data port IF the user so desires.


----------



## pekingduck

Just received it a couple days ago... what's the recommended setting for line out to an amp? Max vol. at low gain?


----------



## doggiemom

seesax said:


> Hello DACportable friends,
> 
> Nothing substantive yet as I just received mine in the mail today (finally). I'm going to be comparing it to my Chord Mojo over the next few days as well as my FiiO E17 (cheap, I know, but I love the little thing for it's musicality). Anyway, a photo to show the size until I get going with the testing...
> 
> ...


 
 Your Corgi needs smaller slippers.


----------



## SeeSax

doggiemom said:


> Your Corgi needs smaller slippers.


 
  
 Ha! 
  
 Every time I try for some serious listening, it seems that he sees a squirrel or something and makes a racket. Serious listening and Corgis are not a good mix. Especially with open headphones.


----------



## Muniek66

I would like to ask if someone try combination  CEntrance DACportable plus earphones with remote control and microphone, on mobile phone? It's possible to make it work (ability to receive calls and keep a phone conversation through CEntrance DACportable)?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

The dacportable is just a dac/amp. Remote control and mic should not work. Unless someone proves me wrong, of course.

But I'm 99% sure it doesn't work.


----------



## tacit

seesax said:


> Hello DACportable friends,
> 
> Nothing substantive yet as I just received mine in the mail today (finally). I'm going to be comparing it to my Chord Mojo over the next few days as well as my FiiO E17 (cheap, I know, but I love the little thing for it's musicality). Anyway, a photo to show the size until I get going with the testing...
> 
> ...


 
 SeeSax, i really look forward to your comparison of DACportable with Chord Mojo. I need help to make the choice as price is not very different but i like DACportable form factor and options. Please help!


----------



## SeeSax

tacit said:


> SeeSax, i really look forward to your comparison of DACportable with Chord Mojo. I need help to make the choice as price is not very different but i like DACportable form factor and options. Please help!


 
  
 I still haven't done any formal comparisons, but I can share a few thoughts. For one thing, price was three times higher for me for the Mojo than the DACportable. For that price difference, I would have no problem using the DACportable over the Mojo. If, however, the prices are similar ($350 vs. $450 for example) then I would choose the Mojo. 
  
 For me, the Mojo has a more engaging, livelier sound that is more fun to listen to. The DACportable has a very smooth, relaxed and pleasant sound that is an easy listen. There's not a difference in sound quality for me, but rather just different presentations. I DACportable may be a bit more flexible given the bass/treble boosts and low/high gain functions, but I haven't ever needed those on the Mojo. It has just worked out of the box. 
  
 Form factor will be personal preference but I can see how you may prefer the DACportable. They don't feel too different to carry around, but as you know the Mojo is a small square and the DACportable is more of a slim rectangle. I cannot compare battery life as I use both of these plugged into a laptop. They both have the annoying problem of not being able to charge through the data port, so both will require two USB cables for desktop use. 
  
 Overall, I would have no problems recommending either. Mojo has a huge following, as you know, and you really could never go wrong with it. The DACportable offers better value, more options and a slightly preferable form factor for on-the-go use. If prices were similar, I would still choose the Mojo as I prefer it's livelier, more engaging and fun sound signature. Hope this helps for you. 
  
 -Collin-


----------



## tacit

Collin,
  
 Thank you very much for your thoughts, I find them very helpful.
  
 Anatoliy


----------



## trek8500

What is comparable to the sound of the DAC of the players?


----------



## jeffri

My DACportable just arrived yesterday, just in time for Christmas. I have low expectation at first (as I already owned Mojo), but ended up quite impressed. At $349, this is definitey a good buy. 

The build quality is excellent, although the recessed gain switch (and bass/treble boost) is kinda annoying as I have to reach a toothpick each time I want to change it. The design is also quite a bit (sorry) ugly, I think it can be designed to be a bit better looking. Size is small, so easy to carry around, but not really pocket friendly due to thickness.

But what more important for us is sound quality and man..., this small DAC/Amp sure deliver! Mojo is still smoother sounding overall, but this is getting close. Separation is even a bit better, with excellent extension from bottom to top. Doesn't mean it beats Mojo overall, but I think they are at the same level, regardless of price point. The bass and treble boost is a nice addition, I think I'll find it uses with some of my headphones. Still had to do more tests, but in my short time of it, I'm impressed. Worth the long wait. 

Oh right, it's dead silent with my U12, which is kinda sensitive but not the most sensitive IEM out there. Still a quite accomplishment, as not many amp can get silent to this level.


----------



## SeeSax

jeffri said:


> My DACportable just arrived yesterday, just in time for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very nice first impressions. I agree on the build quality, though mine does not have smooth edges. On part of it, there is a noticeable area where the top plate and body come together that is not flush at all and one side sticks out. Sort of disappointing but all else is fine. 
  
 As for the sound, believe it or not, I find the opposite to a certain extend. I find the DACportable ultra smooth and definitely more so than the Mojo. Where I find the Mojo has power and authority, the DACportable is a bit "laid back" in my view. Not saying you're wrong and everyone's gear and ears are different, but I find it to be the smoothest source I have. Definitely smoother than my LG V20 with an ESS Sabre DAC. I'll do some more A/B testing to confirm and will report back on my findings. 
  
 Either way, for the campaign price of $199 I paid, this was a no-brainer. Although, I find it redundant with my Chord Mojo. I'll keep both because you can never have too much gear, right?
  
 -Collin-


----------



## jeffri

seesax said:


> Very nice first impressions. I agree on the build quality, though mine does not have smooth edges. On part of it, there is a noticeable area where the top plate and body come together that is not flush at all and one side sticks out. Sort of disappointing but all else is fine.
> 
> As for the sound, believe it or not, I find the opposite to a certain extend. I find the DACportable ultra smooth and definitely more so than the Mojo. Where I find the Mojo has power and authority, the DACportable is a bit "laid back" in my view. Not saying you're wrong and everyone's gear and ears are different, but I find it to be the smoothest source I have. Definitely smoother than my LG V20 with an ESS Sabre DAC. I'll do some more A/B testing to confirm and will report back on my findings.
> 
> ...




I just noticed what you mean. Yeah, the top plate and body is not flush together. Not sure if that is intentional or not, one positive thing about that is it obstruct the volume control a bit, could prevent accidental volume change I guess.

I agree that DACportable is a bit laid back, Mojo is more forward and have more presence. DACportable sounds a bit spread out. I still think Mojo to be a bit smoother in rendering details, but both are on the smooth end for sure, none of them is harsh nor grainy. I think both are equally capable, just have a different kind of presentation. And yeah, sounds impression is very subjective, what I hear and perceive might be different than others, so always take my sounds impression with a grain of salt. Haha 

$199 is a no-brainer, I paid $289 (+ charger perks) as I joined a bit late. Even at $349, it is still a good value. Too bad it is a bit underrated, not many know this exists. The naming (DACportable, really?) is not helping too, as it is too close to both DACport and DACport HD, with the same design too. I have difficulty explaining this thing, as some that didn't know just perceive it as the regular DACport.


----------



## cardeli22

Has anyone compared the Dacportable with the newer Oppo HA-2se? Since I have never used a battery operated DAC/AMP (only have the Dacport Slim atm) , Do the OPPO and the Chord Mojo also have to be run off battery always like the Dacportable? I'm just asking because I would be using it at my desk as my main dac when not commuting to work. Also, I bounce back and forth from the AKG K7XX and the Master & Dynamic MH40 and was wondering which of the three would work best with those headphones. I normally listen to Latin music ( Merengue, Salsa, Bachata & Cumbia), Classic Rock, Funk, and EDM. Sorry for all the questions and thanks in advance.


----------



## SeeSax

cardeli22 said:


> Has anyone compared the Dacportable with the newer Oppo HA-2se? Since I have never used a battery operated DAC/AMP (only have the Dacport Slim atm) , Do the OPPO and the Chord Mojo also have to be run off battery always like the Dacportable? I'm just asking because I would be using it at my desk as my main dac when not commuting to work. Also, I bounce back and forth from the AKG K7XX and the Master & Dynamic MH40 and was wondering which of the three would work best with those headphones. I normally listen to Latin music ( Merengue, Salsa, Bachata & Cumbia), Classic Rock, Funk, and EDM. Sorry for all the questions and thanks in advance.


 
  
 The DACs you mentioned have to be run only off the battery? My DACportable is happily stationary at my desk plugged into one USB port for power and one USB port for the signal. I believe the Mojo will work the same way, right? I have the Mojo, though I am not sure if I ever tried it connected to power. I can at least confirm the DACportable is perfectly happy running while charging, but I'll have to test the Mojo for you and get back to you. No issues here, loving the DACportable for desktop use. Though I've listed it for sale since it's very redundant with a bunch of other DACs I have. 
  
 -Collin-


----------



## cardeli22

I'm sorry. What I meant was, is there no way to use only one cable with any of these three DACs while on a desktop? Like can it pull power from the data cable if plugged into a desktop? The reason I ask is I'm wondering if always charging the battery on the Dacportable (or the other two dacs) will degrade the Battery over time.


----------



## SeeSax

cardeli22 said:


> I'm sorry. What I meant was, is there no way to use only one cable with any of these three DACs while on a desktop? Like can it pull power from the data cable if plugged into a desktop? The reason I ask is I'm wondering if always charging the battery on the Dacportable (or the other two dacs) will degrade the Battery over time.


 
  
 Oh I understand now. The DACportable will not charge via the data port. Two USB cables isn't that big of a deal right? Just get a hub or something


----------



## cardeli22

Are you still selling the dacportable?


----------



## cleg

my video

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-WNElueAiw[/VIDEO]


----------



## cardeli22

Thanks for the video review. There aren't any video reviews that I have seen yet on the product.


----------



## JerseyD

The DACportable remains a real under-the-radar gem. I do wish the form factor was wider and thinner to make it more pocketable, though. Sounds amazing for the price.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I reviewed the dacportable and thought it was excellent.
See my signature


----------



## cardeli22

seesax said:


> Oh I understand now. The DACportable will not charge via the data port. Two USB cables isn't that big of a deal right? Just get a hub or something


 

 Shouldn't be a problem. LOL Thanks again, See Sax. From Slim to Portable. Can't wait to see the difference.


----------



## cardeli22

So far I have tried EDM, Salsa, YouTube videos and iTunes movies with the Dacportable. Compared to the Dacport Slim, the portable (lol funny because it's about three times bigger) is more musical and has more amping ability. The slim (to my ears) seems to shine in the mids. The portable has more treble. I used both with the MH40 and AKG K7xx. I still have to try it with my only in ears, the m6 pro.


----------



## mgunin

Sorry if this question has been already asked, but what is the weight of DACportable without the package (just the unit)? I'm just curious about its portability "in the real world".


----------



## cardeli22

I haven't weighed it, but it definitely is portable. I use it with my Lumia 950xl all the time, walking to work. I would say lighter than a 5000mah portable battery pack.


----------



## JerseyD

mgunin said:


> Sorry if this question has been already asked, but what is the weight of DACportable without the package (just the unit)? I'm just curious about its portability "in the real world".


 

 Just weighed the DACportable without cable: 4.3 ounces (or 122 grams ).


----------



## mgunin

jerseyd said:


> Just weighed the DACportable without cable: 4.3 ounces (or 122 grams ).




Thanks a lot! That's pretty lightweight IMHO.


----------



## mgunin

An extra question, please. Can anybody recommend some compact and affordable DAP which can work as a digital USB transport for DACportable? I only found these functions in Shanling M1 and Hidizs AP60.


----------



## cardeli22

Those two look small enough to get the job done.


----------



## JeffPop

Just bought my first DAC, new to the world of high quality sound.  Heads-up, you can get the CEntrance DACportable Portable DAC Amp on Jet.com for $164.78, free shipping, pay with debit card, waive free returns, use coupon code: SPRING15-fulfilled through Beach Camera.


----------



## cardeli22

JeffPop said:


> Just bought my first DAC, new to the world of high quality sound.  Heads-up, you can get the CEntrance DACportable Portable DAC Amp on Jet.com for $164.78, free shipping, pay with debit card, waive free returns, use coupon code: SPRING15-fulfilled through Beach Camera.


Nice!


----------



## Slim1970

I thought I'd raise this thread from the dead. I just picked up the DACportable on Audiogon and I must say I am very impressed by it's performance and feature set. I'm not sure why this amp didn't garner more attention when it was released. It's class A, has an excellent DAC chip, has bass and treble boost, it's clean and non fatigue sounding, and it's very portable. I love this device. I miss the iDSD BL I sold a lot less now that I have the DACportable


----------



## cardeli22

Slim1970 said:


> I thought I'd raise this thread from the dead. I just picked up the DACportable on Audiogon and I must say I am very impressed by it's performance and feature set. I'm not sure why this amp didn't garner more attention when it was released. It's class A, has an excellent DAC chip, has bass and treble boost, it's clean and non fatigue sounding, and it's very portable. I love this device. I miss the iDSD BL I sold a lot less now that I have the DACportable


I have both and I really enjoy the sound out of each of them. Gave my son the Dacport slim I had and he really enjoys it. I do agree that I can't imagine why the Dacportable didn't receive more attention.


----------



## Slim1970

cardeli22 said:


> I have both and I really enjoy the sound out of each of them. Gave my son the Dacport slim I had and he really enjoys it. I do agree that I can't imagine why the Dacportable didn't receive more attention.


Listening to it now driving my LCDi4's and the pair is fantastic sounding. I love the class A sound in compact package.


----------



## jeffri

The iterative design is possibly why this doesn't get the attention it deserves. DACport slim, DACport HD and DACportable all looked very similar, with confusing name separating each of them. And not much later, there is BlueDAC coming up, with very similar internal I think.

I love CEntrace product, but I must admit their design is not their strength at all. DACportable has great build quality, with so-so design. BlueDAC has the worst build quality of any DAC I had ever own and arguably more practical design, but still... ugh...

At least they sounds good though.


----------



## Slim1970

You may be on to something @jeffri. The CEntrance products do all sound good and the DACport series of amps do all share similar traits. The one good thing the DACport series of amps has going for it is they are so easy to transport. For that I give CEntrance a thumbs up. CEntrance keeps building on a platform that works for them and the DACPortable is the best of that series. I like it more than the Hifi-M8 I had. It's hard to knock being able to carry class A sound in your pocket.


----------



## cardeli22

jeffri said:


> The iterative design is possibly why this doesn't get the attention it deserves. DACport slim, DACport HD and DACportable all looked very similar, with confusing name separating each of them. And not much later, there is BlueDAC coming up, with very similar internal I think.
> 
> I love CEntrace product, but I must admit their design is not their strength at all. DACportable has great build quality, with so-so design. BlueDAC has the worst build quality of any DAC I had ever own and arguably more practical design, but still... ugh...
> 
> At least they sounds good though.


I think the BlueDac is built like that (plastic) for the Bluetooth Receiver they built into it. But yeah the design and looks of the Blue did not appeal to me. I can see the chunkiness of the Dacportable instead of the shape like the OPPO HA-2, which is closer to the shape of a smartphone, as more appealing. That and I think using daps seems to be what more people are reaching for than portable dac/amps plugged into their phone. Outside of my ifi micro BL, I found any cable I used with my Dacportable/Slim with my phones, would move ever so slightly and disconnect from my phone. But the BL is huge compared to the Dacportable. I ended up just getting a LGv30 and not having to fumble with cables and other products plugged into my phone.


----------



## jeffri

Yeah, I'm rocking my Onkyo Granbeat for DAP to take around. I only used the DACportable and the BlueDAC in home, connected to full size headphone. 

I totally understand the need to use plastic in BlueDAC, they are necessary for the wireless transmition. But their decision to 3d printing the case is... unfortunate. If you ever hold it in hand, it feels rough and cheap. It's such a departure from the smooth finish of DACportable.


----------



## cardeli22

jeffri said:


> Yeah, I'm rocking my Onkyo Granbeat for DAP to take around. I only used the DACportable and the BlueDAC in home, connected to full size headphone.
> 
> I totally understand the need to use plastic in BlueDAC, they are necessary for the wireless transmition. But their decision to 3d printing the case is... unfortunate. If you ever hold it in hand, it feels rough and cheap. It's such a departure from the smooth finish of DACportable.


Damn, the BlueDac definitely looked cheap compared to their earlier products. I always thought they should outsource the exterior design of their products and just handle the engineering aspects of the innards.


----------



## chinmie

jeffri said:


> Yeah, I'm rocking my Onkyo Granbeat for DAP to take around. I only used the DACportable and the BlueDAC in home, connected to full size headphone.
> 
> I totally understand the need to use plastic in BlueDAC, they are necessary for the wireless transmition. But their decision to 3d printing the case is... unfortunate. If you ever hold it in hand, it feels rough and cheap. It's such a departure from the smooth finish of DACportable.



how does the Dacportable and the Bluedac compare in sound? with both of them wired and comparing the dacportable and the bluedac's bluetooth sound?


----------



## jeffri

chinmie said:


> how does the Dacportable and the Bluedac compare in sound? with both of them wired and comparing the dacportable and the bluedac's bluetooth sound?



I think using wired, the DACportable is still better. It is more powerful, have separate charging connector (so you can use it while charging) and even have some customization with bass and treble.

Sound-wise, I always find the BlueDAC to somehow not sounding as linear as DACportable, perhaps in the lower-mid area. I'm not really sure, looks like it's a bit of dip there which in turn emphasis the higher-mid, and could make it sound harsh some time. I first perceive it as being "clearer", but other time sound "harsh". Male vocal in particular, sound a bit thinner here. In the end, I prefer DACportable more linear response.

That said, I haven't really compared them both head to head for quite a long time. If you are interested, let me know and I'll find some time with both again. 

Another way of using BlueDAC that I like is to connect it wired to my Mac and Bluetooth to my phone. When I felt distracted by some cat video on my phone, I simply switch it to Bluetooth out and without taking out my headphone, I can listen to my phone audio. After an hour of that - time to get back to work - I simply switch it back to USB out and get the audio from my Mac again. All without having to take off my headphone, and no need to adjust the volume either.


----------



## chinmie

jeffri said:


> I think using wired, the DACportable is still better. It is more powerful, have separate charging connector (so you can use it while charging) and even have some customization with bass and treble.
> 
> Sound-wise, I always find the BlueDAC to somehow not sounding as linear as DACportable, perhaps in the lower-mid area. I'm not really sure, looks like it's a bit of dip there which in turn emphasis the higher-mid, and could make it sound harsh some time. I first perceive it as being "clearer", but other time sound "harsh". Male vocal in particular, sound a bit thinner here. In the end, I prefer DACportable more linear response.
> 
> Another way of using BlueDAC that I like is to connect it wired to my Mac and Bluetooth to my phone. When I felt distracted by some cat video on my phone, I simply switch it to Bluetooth out and without taking out my headphone, I can listen to my phone audio. After an hour of that - time to get back to work - I simply switch it back to USB out and get the audio from my Mac again. All without having to take off my headphone, and no need to adjust the volume either.



thanks man! I'm curious because the bluedac is the only centrance product that I've heard, and compared to auditioning the xdsd and also to my DFR, the bluedac sounds crisper and more detailed (hence, i immediately went on a bluedac hunt and got it). and you're right, it does have that lowmid scoop that makes the sound seems more spaced and clearer, which is the sound i like. but i am intrigued by the dacportable's metal build and tonal switches. 



jeffri said:


> That said, I haven't really compared them both head to head for quite a long time. If you are interested, let me know and I'll find some time with both again.



i sure am!  thank you very much


----------



## tacit

Dear Friends, I got centrance dacportable a couple days ago, it sounds great, I use shanling M1 as transport, only problem is that sound stacks for a short while on high bit tracks, like 24/96 or dsd64. I would appreciate advice or guidance in the matter.


----------



## gazzington

Hi 
Can You still buy one of these?


----------



## tacit

gazzington said:


> Hi
> Can You still buy one of these?


yes, definitely you can buy one, on centrance site or, I guess, any other reputable audiophile store. I tried their new Blue Dac and did not like it. I found out that stops came from poor quality microSD card, one needs card with at least 20M reading speed.


----------



## vadimkolchev

Does anyone use dacportable with galaxy note 9?
For me it loses signal and stops after couple of seconds, sometimes a little bit later, losing signal. Only reboot of dacportable helps. It however works with my laptop and with the same otg cable with AK 70ii as a USB out source.


----------



## tacit

Do you play from SD card or internal memory, I found out that not all SD cards created equil, and slow SD card produces loss of connection with the same cable. When changed to faster Samsung cards problems were gone.


----------



## vadimkolchev

Actually does not matter. I play from both, internal, card or Tidal, it just stops the sound and only reboot helps. And I have high speed Samsung card, BTW. Interesting, the sound stops, but the led that shows audio connection is on(as if hangs). And if I connect it to another source without reboot, it won't work until reboot.


----------

